# Santa Isabel Tads



## mkowald (Jul 28, 2018)

Well, my Santa Isabels are at it again but this time I managed to get a pic of dad doing some work and just thought I would share!


----------



## mkowald (Jul 28, 2018)

Hmmm, not sure why the image flipped on its side... still exciting to see them nonetheless!


----------



## Skidd (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow, that’s quite a load!


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

They sure do produce a lot of babies


----------



## Lulu7108 (Oct 10, 2018)

mkowald said:


> Well, my Santa Isabels are at it again but this time I managed to get a pic of dad doing some work and just thought I would share!




Hello, How long does it take for Santa Isabel tadpoles turn to froglets? I have seven tadpoles myself but I bought them. No legs as yet. I’ve have them for a week now. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Impressive. That guy is going to need to go to the chiropractor after that


----------



## Tomheaser (Aug 28, 2018)

Do you remove the tads after he deposits them


----------



## mkowald (Jul 28, 2018)

Lulu7108 said:


> Hello, How long does it take for Santa Isabel tadpoles turn to froglets? I have seven tadpoles myself but I bought them. No legs as yet. I’ve have them for a week now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Sorry for taking so long to respond! I'm sure yours are up and out of the water by now! I honestly do not remember an exact time. I initially had my tads in separate cups but noticed that development seemed quite slow. I switched all my tads to a 5 gallon tank w/ a filter and noticed it cut the time by a couple weeks from tads to OOW. I think it took at least 4 or 5 weeks before I started seeing legs and another 3 or 4 before they were out of the water!


----------



## mkowald (Jul 28, 2018)

Tomheaser said:


> Do you remove the tads after he deposits them


This particular tank does not have anywhere for the tads to go. I simply put a cup with water in the tank when I noticed that dad had tads. After he deposited them I placed them into a five gallon tad tank.


----------

